# Best place to get parts?



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Please make this a sticky.

I'm looking to do Headers, Air intake, 02 & Resonator delete, and flow master mufflers.

Then I want to do A Brake and Suspension upgrade.

What are the best 'one stop shops' to get this stuff?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Realy NObody has a clue?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!



Texas-Speed.com


There is more just that i think of them right now.


----------



## carbongto (May 19, 2009)

alsgto04 said:


> Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for maryland speed, seems to be immediate shipping which is great IMO, it's taking 4 days for delivery to texas


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Lets see how the prices ar good, I got the pedders supesion for 1600.00~ shipped

Just need

CAI
Headders
Brakes

I can just buts the cremaic out and juts have my tuner to make the car ingorne them right?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i haven't found one place that has the best prices on everything. the other thing is there is no consensus on even what the "best" item of each are. sometimes it's dictated by intended use and sometimes by budget. it may be best to start out asking about a specific item and budget and get opinions on options and sources. for instance the "best" header (IMHO) is the Kooks Signature Series stepped headers, 2000* Jet Hot coated. 1 3/4" or 1 7/8" will depend on your build. the price will reflect that at $1,750 plus shipping. that may be a little steep for some and they don't need the absolute "best" so they'll settle for a more reasonable alternative. as to "C"AIs most are eye candy and don't really give that much performance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Lets see how the prices ar good, I got the pedders supesion for 1600.00~ shipped
> 
> Just need
> 
> ...


one more thing "buts"ing the ceramic out of a cat is "juts" kind of dumb. you could at least get $80 a piece for them plus for performance it's much better to have a pipe than have the turbulence of a cavity in the exhaust system.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Texas speed.... ask for Matt. he's the bomb bro. he knows quit a bit about the LS 1-2 just from services. he keeps track of what people what and orders and tells you most popular purchased items are. and he'll also tell ya what else to get and not leave you hanging after install. like most part pushers,they don't care if you use old keepers on a spring job. or fail to mention lube grease on a cam install. things like that. he will mention other things to get for the task.

for instance . he told me that i need to replace the head bolts ever time i remove the heads. because there stretch bolts from gm. its the little things.that count.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> one more thing "buts"ing the ceramic out of a cat is "juts" kind of dumb. you could at least get $80 a piece for them plus for performance it's much better to have a pipe than have the turbulence of a cavity in the exhaust system.


ceramic is still more restrictive them turbulent pipe. however :agree strieght pipe would be better. i just havent got that far.. see thread p0300 and yes a busted cat will get you this code.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is no best place really. It depends on what you want and what price your willing to pay for stuff. I shopped all over to buy things for the car. I must have bought things from 15+/- differant vendors for things.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

My goal is to have a track rdy car. and to be able to drive 'tail of the dragon' in NC 

As of now i have a budget of 4500 or less of which 1600 for the pedders handling pack is spent. and then 1500 for brake upgrade and then 390.00 for SPEC Stage 2 Clutch.

which leaves me which leaves me with 1000 for performance and fluids upgrades and tune.

im thinking cam and cat/resontar delete maybe flow 44's
As far as the cats i need to pass a visual inspction and as long as i'm tuned out i will pass, they only do computer and not tail pipe tests in IL

this is the cam click me i'm looking for 400hp to the ground with a tune. Will i need anything else for this cam?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

also what are yall thoughts on strut bars? i might do aem or a one from pedders


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> My goal is to have a track rdy car. and to be able to drive 'tail of the dragon' in NC
> 
> As of now i have a budget of 4500 or less of which 1600 for the pedders handling pack is spent. and then 1500 for brake upgrade and then 390.00 for SPEC Stage 2 Clutch.
> 
> ...


Are you doing the installs yourself? Your going to have to save up alittle more than 1k if your going to have somone install and tune your mods. The LPE GT2-3 is a nice cam I have one in my car(LS1) but its not much of an upgrade from your LS2 stock cam. You can go with something bigger than that to get 400ish to the ground. Leave the cats get high flows, the few hp gained is not worth the smell.


MJGTOWISH said:


> also what are yall thoughts on strut bars? i might do aem or a one from pedders


I've read something years ago can't remember where, but its said that cars with there strut towers close to the firewall don't have much of a need for strut tower braces:confused Not sure if thats true or not. I'm not sure if one will help our car much.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes I will be, plus my friend is an a gm advisor @ ray Chevy


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Really @ the cam? it say 20-30hp extra @ the crank, IIRC the ls2's put out 360-380 at the whells.

What a bigger cam? i still want this car to be street driveable

Well i need new push rods?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Really @ the cam? it say 20-30hp extra @ the crank, IIRC the ls2's put out 360-380 at the whells.
> 
> What a bigger cam? i still want this car to be street driveable
> 
> Well i need new push rods?


Push rods and springs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Really @ the cam? it say 20-30hp extra @ the crank, IIRC the ls2's put out 360-380 at the whells.
> 
> What a bigger cam? i still want this car to be street driveable
> 
> Well i need new push rods?


Yes, I've got about 37hp with that cam, my stock cam was smaller than the LS2 cam. The LS2's didn't put that much to the wheels, maybe 350hp at the most, not sure. 
LS2 cam specs are: 204/211 .520/.520 @ 116LSA
GT2-3 cam specs are: 207/220 .571/.578 @ 118.5 LSA

You can stand to go alittle bigger without sacraficing drivablity. I would hate for you to be disapointed with your results with that cam. Get a nice cam package, you'll get everything you need. With the planed LT headers and tune you might be around 375 +/- at the wheels.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Damn which cam Package is the best to get ?, I'm looking to get the LT headers for a while 1k+ is a bit bit much for now, and I will just straight pipe the car from cats backs and then some super 44's


----------



## Josh Pollard (May 8, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find the plastic mesh inserts for a 2006 gto hood scoop? I am having alot of trouble finding one just need the driver side


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll probably have to find someone parting a car out the has them. They might not want to sell just one however. Likely the pair if not the entire hood. There's also these but they fit over the factory grilles. Not sure if they'll work without them:
05-06 GTO Hood Grilles - Stainless Steel: GTOG8TA.COM - Late Model Pontiac Performance and Restoration Parts - Home


----------



## gtobeast (Sep 18, 2017)

https://www.gmpartsprime.com/ is my go to source for everything OEM GM parts and accessories. My sources tell me that they will be having some type of holiday event but I'm still waiting on confirmation. Hope this helps.


----------

